# Samba und Buffalo TeraStation



## stephsto (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

wiedereinmal ein Problem. Ich versuche jetzt schon eine ganze Zeit mein Netzwerk "wieder" zu installieren. Ich habe meinen Server ausgewechselt und mit ihm gleich die SUSE Distribution. Ich habe soweit auch alles wieder neu installiert und es läuft eigentlich besser als zuvor. Nun habe ich jedoch ein gewaltiges Problem. Ich besitze eine Buffalo TeraStation. Einen Netzwerkspeicher. Diesen will ich nun in meine Samba Domain  hinzufügen, dies funktioniert jedoch nicht. Bei der alten Installation lief es fehlerfrei also wo ist der Haken. Im Log des Sambas steht nach dem Versuch den Netzwerkspeicher hinzuzufügen folgendes:

[2007/01/02 18:48:52, 0] rpc_server/srv_netlog_nt.c:_net_auth_2(478)
_net_auth2: creds_server_check failed. Rejecting auth request from client TERASTATION machine account TERASTATION$

und das ganze 2 mal. Ich hab im Netz jetzt was gelesen, das dies ein Bug in der Version 3.0.21a war aber meine scheint schon die 3.0.23c zu sein (smbd -V). Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Gruß stephsto


----------



## stephsto (4. Januar 2007)

Nach reichlichem Nachfragen, habe ich noch folgendes herausgefunden. Die Domain, in die dieser Station eingebunden werden soll, darf keine Active Directory Domain sein. Wie kann ich Samba deutlich machen, dass es das nicht sein soll?


----------



## gorim (5. Januar 2007)

Das steht in der smb.conf. Dort sollte in deinem Fall security=DOMAIN stehen. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, denn Linux nutze ich sehr selten. Für eine Doku siehe http://gertranssmb3.berlios.de/.

Wie es mit Samba und AD genau funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen. In der Windowswelt hat jedes Domainmitglied einen Maschinenaccount in der Domäne. D.h. das Betriebssystem meldet sich wie ein Benutzer mit seinem Account an. Das hat anscheinend auch die terastation mit terastation$ versucht. Evtl. kann man auch die Terastation in die Domain aufnehmen, wenn man da ins OS reinkommt. Hier gibts Infos dazu http://gertranssmb3.berlios.de/output/domain-member.html

bis dann
gorim


----------



## stephsto (13. Januar 2007)

So Hallo wieder,

leider hatte ich die letzten Tage keine Zeit mehr mich weiter um das Problem zu kümmern, doch jetzt habe ich noch einmal wieder herumprobiert. Das mit dem security Attribut ist mir klar. Dort muss beim DC "user" hin und bei Clients die Samba nutzen "domain". Das hatte ich aber von Anfang an so. Es muss tiefer versteckt sein. Ich nutzte vor der Neuinstallation des Netzwerk Samba Version 3.0.9 und nutze jetzt Samba Version 3.0.23. Mit der alten Version funktioniert es mit einer Standard PDC konfiguration Einwand frei doch mit der neuen nicht mehr. Auf die Sambakonfiguration der Terastation kann ich aber nicht zugreifen. Ich kann nur über ein Webinterface gewisse einstellungen ändern. Wenn ich die Terastation der Domain beitrete funktioniert das auch erst mal. Nun gibt es in diesem Interface aber eine Seite bei der man die User verwalten kann. Hier sollten dann auch die Domänennutzer auftauchen, doch unter dem entsprechenden Eintrag taucht nur eine Hexadezimalzahl auf, die nach Internetrecherche den Fehlercode für DOMAIN_CONTROLLER_NOT_FOUND darstellt. Heist also wenn die Terastation die Benutzerliste vom Server abfragen möchte wird sie vom Server abgewiesen und als Fehlermeldung wird eben obige ausgegeben. Ich habe keine Idee aus welchem Grund das passiert. Vielleicht fällt euch ja doch noch was ein.


----------



## stephsto (18. Januar 2007)

Ich bins nochmal. Ich habe es jetzt geschafft, mithilfe einer neuen Firmware Konsolenzugriff zu bekommen. Ich konnte die Samba Konfiguration der Terastation auslesen:

[global]
    client code page = 850
    character set = ISO8859-1
    netbios name = TERASTATION
    server string = Buffalo TeraStation
    socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_SNDBUF=12288 SO_RCVBUF=12288
    os level = 1
    wins server = 192.168.1.10

    workgroup = STORMNET
    security = domain
    password server = SERVER
    logon path =
    logon home =
    lm announce = False
    local master = No
    domain master = False
    winbind uid = 10000-11000
    winbind gid = 10000-11000
    template shell = /bin/bash
    template homedir = /
    winbind separator = +
    winbind use default domain = yes
    encrypt passwords = Yes
    obey pam restrictions = Yes
    pam password change = Yes
    passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u
    passwd chat = *New*password* %n\n *Retype*new*password* %n\n *passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*
    unix password sync = yes
    guest account = nobody
    null passwords = yes
    guest only = no
    password level = 14
    map to guest = Bad User

    veto files = /.AppleDesktop/Network Trash Folder/TheVolumeSettingsFolder/.AppleDouble/.AppleDB/
    delete veto files = yes

    deadtime = 15
    invalid users = mail, deamon
    admin users = root
    username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

    log level = 1
    max log size = 10

    printcap name = /etc/printcap
    load printers = yes
    printing = lprng

[lp]
    comment = Network Printer for Windows
    path = /mnt/array1/spool/samba
    print command = /usr/bin/lpr -Plp -r %s
    printer admin = admin
    browsable = yes
    printable = yes
    public = yes
[info]
    comment = TeraStation utilities
    path = /mnt/info
    browsable = yes
    printable = no
    writable = no
    guest ok = yes
[Musik]
    comment = Musikarchiv
    path = /mnt/array1/Musik
    browsable = yes
    printable = no
    writable = yes
    guest ok = yes
    force create mode = 666
    force directory mode = 777
###Musik###
[capture]
    comment = TeraStation folder
    path = /mnt/array1/capture
    browsable = yes
    printable = no
    writable = yes
    guest ok = yes
    force create mode = 666
    force directory mode = 777
###capture###
#####END#####

Was muss mein Samba PDC unterstützen bzw. wie muss er konfiguriert sein, dass die Terastation auf den "wbinfo -u" aufruf die Benutzernamen anzeigen kann. Bislang erscheint dort ein Error Code.


----------

